# Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!



## theactor (17. März 2004)

Hi!

Ich habe mich entschlossen, die dritte Mefo meines Lebens zu "gravieren"  

Habe sie filetiert und (nach Tipp eines Freundes) mit Dill, Salz, Zucker und Peffer bedeckt, die Fleischhälften aufeinander gelegt, in Frischhaltefolie gepackt und unter "Last" in den Kühlschrank gelegt.

Meine Fragen (weil: morgen kann ich noch korrigieren!):
>Wieviel Dill & die andern Zutaten sollte man verwenden? (der Fisch wog ausgenommen 1,1kg). Und in welcher Reihenfolge?
>Sollte (und wie) auch die "Hautseiten" behandelt werden
>wielange sollte der Fisch garen?
>muss ich den Fisch vor dem Verzehr noch spülen o.ä?

"Anfänger"-fragen aber es ist Premiere!

Freue mich auf Eure Antworten!


----------



## Angel-Ralle (18. März 2004)

Hi TheActor,
wir haben letztes Jhr mal ein paar Regenbogner aus´m Forellenp..f auf die Art gemacht - oberlegger. :z :z :z 
Salmo filetieren, Bauchgräten entfernen, dann Salz, Zucker, WACHOLDER und ca. 1 1/2 Bund Dill, das ganze in Alufolie fest einwickeln und 2 Tage ziehen lassen. Graved danach nur von Grobbestandteilen befreien, in Scheiben schneiden und "bon appetite" :k 

Lass es Dir munden
Petri & all times tight lines#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2004)

Mein Rezpet: 
1/4 - 1/3 Zucker, der REst Salz, als Gewürze grob zerkleinert (Mörser) Wacholder, Nelken, Lorbeer, Pfeffer (schwarzer), dann noch eine Handvoll Sennfsaat dazu. 
Bei der von Dir genannten Grösse reichen 6 - 10 Stunden einlegen locker aus.
Dann kann man auch sofort essen, kurz abspülen (NICHT wässern, sondern wirklich nur das anhaftende Salz KURZ abspülen).

Wenn man nicht alles auf einmal essen will/kann, den Fisch in dünne Scheiben schneiden, diese auf einen flachen Blech (rechteckiges Kuchenblech) auf eine Frischhaltefolie einzeln legen, hat man eine Lage, dann wieder Friuschhaltefolie und wo weiter.
Dann das Ganze einfrieren und nachdem dieScheiben gut durchgefroren sind, in einem gut verschliesbaren GEfrierbeutel einfrieren.
So kann man je nach Bedarf einzelen Scheiben entnehmen, dank des dünnen Schneidens sind die innerhalb von 1 - 2 Minuten aufgetaut un verzehrfertig.


----------



## Angel-Ralle (18. März 2004)

Hi Thomas,
Du machst ja gleich wieder Gourmet-Schule - ich hatte das für die einfacher gestrickten Zungen-Rezept:q :q :q 
Aber hört sich legger an:m 

Petri & all times tight lines#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2004)

Hat noch gar nix mit Gourmetschule zu tun))
Sind einfach über 20 Jahre Erfahrung als Koch/Küchenmeister, und ausserd en paar Gewürzen und etwas kürzerer ZEit zum einlegen sind ja die Rezepte gleich.

Und das mit dem Einfrosten wird wahrscheinlich bei ner Kiloforelle eh nicht nötig sein, aber als Angler fangen wir ja auch mal grössere Fische, die man dann so auch gravieren" kann und dann gut lagern.

Zum Frosten: Fettreiche Fische wie Forelle, Lachs, Karpfen sollten dabei nicht länger als 3 Monate gelagert werden. 

Ist ja aber immer noch besser als 1 Woche im Kühlschrank)


----------



## theactor (18. März 2004)

HI,

vielen Dank für die Tipps!!

Das mit dem Einfrier-Tipp finde ich super!
Auch wenn ich begeistertwarhscheinlich das ganze Vieh ad hoc wegmümmeln werde habe ich das Thema ausgedruckt und ins Kochbuch gelegt #6 #6


----------



## til (18. März 2004)

Soso, du hast also ein Kochbuch :q  





(ich hab ungefähr 20)


----------



## petipet (18. März 2004)

Hallo Thomas9904#h 

Im Eifer des Gefechtes ist Dir da ein Versehen passiert. Was gar nichts macht. - Nur wer arbeitet, und als Mod tippsen muß ohne Ende - macht mal Salmo, als Fleisch fett.
Worauf ich hinweisen will: Die Forelle ist nicht fettreich im Fleisch. Aber das wäre ja Eulen nach Athen tragen. Dass weißt Du besser als die meißten Boardies.  

Gruss aus dem südlichem Ruhrgebiet...petipet. 
(Noch fünf Wochen bis Fehmarn)


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2004)

@ petipet:
Bescheid)
Wer Recht hat, hat recht und hier haste natü+rlich recht).
Das war eher auf Zuchtforellen/Lachse/Karpfen gemünzt, die auf Grund des schnellen Mästens (bei Intesivmast) das Fett auch im Fleisch einlagern.
Gilt natürlich nicht oder nur eingschränkt bei den von Anglern normalerweise verwendeten "Wildfischen".
Habe gerade eben nochmal nachgelesen und gemerkt, dass es sich hier um ne elber gefangene Mefo handelt. Werde mich das nächste Mal bemühen gleich von Anfang richtig zu lesen)

DANKE für die Korrektur!


----------



## theactor (18. März 2004)

HI,

@til: 





> Soso, du hast also ein Kochbuch


Pssst! psst! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 



> dass es sich hier um ne selber gefangene Mefo handelt.


Tüürlich! Deswegen soll sie ja auch besonders gut gelingen!



> Werde mich das nächste Mal bemühen gleich von Anfang richtig zu lesen


Genau, Herr 9904! Entschuldigen Sie sich bitte jetzt noch für Ihre guten Tipps!  

Hmm.. muss ich das Thema jetzt noch ein paar mal ausdrucken, damit ich es in meinen *zahlreichen* Kochbüchern verteilen kann..? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich werde berichten, wie's geworden ist!


----------



## petipet (18. März 2004)

Hi Thomas#h 

:m 

ich bin doch kein Kritikaster. Ich hoffe, Du nimmst mir mein Posting nicht übel. Das AB ist doch Gedankentausch in schönster Form. 

Gruß...petipet:m :m :m #h


----------



## theactor (18. März 2004)

HI,



> Du nimmst mir mein Posting nicht übel.



Das glaube ich nicht! 
Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich durch Deinen Beitrag wieder eine Kleingkeit dazugelernt.. ich hatte mir bislang reichlich wenig Gedanken um Einfrier-Haltbarkeit gemacht.
Dass  meine Mefo also ruhig etwas länger frosten kann beruhigt mich! (wenn denn was übrigbleibt! #6)


----------



## MichaelB (18. März 2004)

Moin,

@Sodomistor: also falls Du Sonntag noch nix vor hast, ich kann eine tiiierisch leckere Gravad-Sauce, die hat ich glaube Mario Schneider hier mal gepostet... 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (18. März 2004)

HI,

@B-SaucenM: mmmh! Sounds an Idea - mal sehn.
Wenn dann gegen mittag weil ich abends schon zum Essen-Gehen verabredet sein tun bin...

#h


----------



## MichaelB (18. März 2004)

Moin,

@abendsschonzumessenverabredetor: guckst Du hier http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?threadid=10733&highlight=gravad+sauce
Und falls Du die Sauce selber machst, dann einen Abend vorher, schmeckt besser wenn sie "durchgezogen" ist!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (18. März 2004)

HI,

@MB: huh! That was a hard one! zu-messen-verabredetor; zum-essen-verabredetor :m 

Danke für den Link! 
Vermute, dass ich mir morgen doch etwas Entsprechendes *kaufen* werde (erstmal).
Alles auf einmal selber machen überfordert einen SingleHaushalt  

Wieder was zum Ausdrucken für mein Kochbuch! #6


----------



## marioschreiber (18. März 2004)

Dann eben auf die schnelle : 1/3 Senf, 2/3 Honig, frischer Dill !

Fertig !

Lass sie dir schmecken !!!


----------



## theactor (18. März 2004)

Hi,

@marioschreiber: Danke! #6 Ich werde warhscheinlich morgen mittag (dann isses soweit!) den Thread hier virtuell vollsabbern! 
:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2004)

@ petipet: Natürlich nehme ich Dir Dein Posting nicht übel.
Mein Post zu Deiner berchtigten Kritik war absolut so gemeint wies geschrieben wurde.
Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit (oder anders gesacht: Auch ein Genie wie ich kann Fehler machen, gut wenns einer merkt!!) )


----------



## chippog (19. März 2004)

war das nicht so, dass lachs zirka 12 und mefo ungefähr 6 prozent fett hat? damit wäre sie noch kein magerer fisch (unter 2 prozent?), was ja für "graviert" von vorteil ist. apropos mager und fett, da ich mich sehr an den geschmack von frischem fisch gewöhnt habe, halte ich es beim gefriert aufbewahren mit maximal einem monat für fette fische und maximal drei monaten für magere.

@angel-ralle! "gravierter" fisch mit salz und zucker und dann alufolie drum? klingt nicht so dolle, da alufolie mit dem vielen salz korrodieren kann, lieber plastikfolie!

@ marioschreiber! das klingt aber nach sehr viel honig und nach zu geschmacksintensiv mit demselben.

hier eine klassische schwedische:

gravlaxsås

1 el essig
1 el zucker
3 el senf (der schwedische ist in der regel süsser als der deutsche und in diesem zusammenhang immer grob gemahlen!!!)
1 eigelb
3/4 dl speiseöl
salz
pfeffer
e el gehackter dill

essig, zucker, senf und eigelb gut mischen und das öl unter kräftigem umrühren untermischen. den dill rein und mit salz und pfeffer abschmecken.

auch hier gilt, am besten am vortag zubereiten!

ps. habe spasseshalber mal meine fischkochbücher gezählt. bei dreissig habe ich aufgehört... erzählt das blos nicht meiner frau.............  aber so ein paar davon sind einsame spitze. einen teil hätte ich mir schon schenken können. einer meiner vielen spleens


----------



## Truttafriend (19. März 2004)

Übrigens Gravedsauce:

Ikea hat im Shop (da wo ihr immer nur Kekse und Schokolade kauft:q ) auch eine super leckere Gravedbeize.

Sucht mal nach und probiert#h


----------



## MichaelB (19. März 2004)

Moin,

also ich würde keine mehr kaufen - meine damalige Anfrage kam ja deshalb, weil ich eigentlich immer wieder enttäuscht war von käuflicher Ware.

Beim Honig drauf achten,. daß es kein zu süßer Honig ist, eher einen würzigen nehmen und evl eine Prise braunen Zucker dazu...
Den Branntwein lasse ich weg bzw nehme nur ein paar Tropfen davon, meist ist der Senf sauer genug. Favorisierte Sorten sind Kühne mittelscharf und Löwensenf richtig scharf - der Düsseldorfer in mittel ist z.B. viel zu sauer.
Naja und dann eben probieren - probieren - probieren... die Gaumen / Geschmäcker sind verschieden.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2004)

> die Gaumen / Geschmäcker sind verschieden


Gott sei Dank, was wäre das langweilig, wenn jeder das selbe essen/mögen würde.
Könnten wir das Rezepteforum ja gleich dichtmachen)


----------



## Angel-Ralle (19. März 2004)

Hi miteinander,

@chippok: da magst Du Recht haben, aber wir hatten nichts anderes am FP mit.

@MichaelB: bei Senf kann man wirklich ganz schnell daneben liegen, meine Empfehlung BORNsenf mittelscharf :k (gibt´s leider nur in EasternGermany   - aber echt empfehlenswert zum braten und würzen:z 

Ansonsten machen wir die Soße genau wie dort beschrieben unter weglassen des Branntweinessig - w.g. im Senf ist meist genug

Na dann lass Dir das, trotz oder gerade wegen der guten Tipps schmecken:m 

Petri & all times tight lines#h


----------



## theactor (19. März 2004)

Hi there! 

Meine Meerforelle sieht mittlerweile ganz anders aus ;-) und wird gleich in Teilen gen Magen wandern..:k 

Wielange kann die graved Mefo jetzt im Kühlschrank aufbewahren?! Eine Woche, Thomas?! 

>>na..dat sieht doch lecker aus, was!!


----------



## Blauortsand (19. März 2004)

Guten Hunger!


----------



## chippog (19. März 2004)

gravad lax (schwedisch) graved laks (norska) sind natürlich viel älter als alu und plastik in der küche. eine porzelanschüssel mit einem teller der gerade zu klein ist, um als deckel zu funktionieren tun zum beispiel auch.

wichtig ist eben, dass der fisch während des prozesses mit einem gewicht nicht unter zwei, ehr fünf kilo belastet wird, das funzt besser

meiner erfahrung nach wird es auch leckerer, wenn der fisch in zirka zwölf bis vierzehn grad statt kühlschrank "graviert" wird.

@ theactor! sieht aber lecker aus! ein leckeres kartöffelchen oder knäckebrot, ein bischen sösschen und fättich! ui! nein! das bier nicht vergessen!


----------



## Truttafriend (19. März 2004)

sabber:z :z :z 

Morgen landet bei mir auch ein Trutte unter dem Brockhaus. Wenn ich eine Fang


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2004)

Wen Dein Kühlschrank vernünftig kalt ist (Tmeperaturen so um die 2 - MAX:!! 5 Grad, sollte der sich locker neWoche halten, eher etwas länger.
Aberdas soltet Ihr normalerweise ja schon vorher schaffen, den zu essen, war ja glaube ich, so um die 2 - Pfund, der Fisch)


----------



## theactor (19. März 2004)

Hi,

@Thomas: neeee, der wird nich alt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wollte nur sicher gehen - nicht dass ich nach Graved-Verzehr nach zwei Tagen im Kühlschrank eingeliefert werden muss!

Mmm. Wahrscheinlich muss ich doch eingeliefert werden: Küstensucht


----------



## ollidi (19. März 2004)

> Meine Meerforelle sieht mittlerweile ganz anders aus



SADIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :q


----------



## Angel-Ralle (19. März 2004)

Hi miteinander,

@ollidi: wohl gesprochen:l :l :l 

@all: sabber, lechz, schlürf, schluckt - will auch wieder mal:z :z :z 

Petri & all times tight lines#h


----------



## theactor (20. März 2004)

Hi,



> @all: sabber, lechz, schlürf, schluckt - will auch wieder mal



..schluckt.. ich könnte auch wieder mal..


aaaaaahm! 
Ich KÖNNTE jetzt ja bei der Boardpolizei petzen,
aber ich lass das mal.

HALOOOO!
DORSCH1 !!!! WODIBO!!!!! WO SEID IHR ??!?!??!?!


----------



## gismowolf (23. März 2004)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

@theactor!
Deine Mefo ist ja auch ein ordentlicher Augenschmaus!#r
Ich muß mich entweder mit gekauften Silberlachsen vom Merkurmarkt oder wie hier
mit einer meiner Zuchtforellen bis Anfang April begnügen!http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=26183 #h #g#g


----------



## theactor (23. März 2004)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

HI,

@gismowolf: habe auch gerade Dein Thema & "Bildbericht" gelesen.
Obwohl ich grad gestern die Graved-Mefo-Überbleibsel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 der Magensäure übergeben habe läuft mir beim Anblick Deiner Bilder schon wieder das Wasser im Munde zusammen! 

Komm mal an die Küste! Selbstgefangener "OstseeWildlachs" (wie die Meerforelle hier scheinbar im Fischladen heisst) schmeckt dann noch ein kleines Eckchen besser, vielleicht  #6


----------



## Angel-Ralle (25. März 2004)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

Hi TheActor,

das war jetzt aber wirklich unfair - die sabber, lechz usw. war rein kulinarisch gemeint #v  #y  #g 

Petri & all times tight lines


----------



## theactor (25. März 2004)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

Hi,

@Angel-Ralle: Ich hab' ja auch gar nicht gepetzt..  :g 
Vermutlich vermutet die Board-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 unter den "Köchen" auch gar keine kleinen SchweineIgel   

In diesem Sinne: kulinarische Grüße!


----------



## Angel-Ralle (25. März 2004)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

Na gut, da woll´n wir es mal damit bewenden lassen - nich dasse noch aufmerksam werden #g


----------



## chippog (26. März 2004)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

zum petzen hat hier eh keiner zeit, weil uns sonst alles anbrennt...


----------



## seatrout61 (27. März 2004)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

Nächste Woche geht es nach Fehmarn. Sollte ich Mefos fangen möchte ich das "gravieren" ausprobieren, habe dazu aber noch folgende Frage:

Ist es möglich die frischen Mefo-Filets einzufrieren, dann zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nach Bedarf zubereiten und anschließend nach der "Backblechmethode" nochmals (also vor und nach der Zubereitung) einzufrieren?


----------



## chippog (28. März 2004)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

ist möglich, sollte aber vor dem "gravieren" nicht zu lange im gefrierer liegen, mit anderen worten, als notlösung kurzfristig völlig in ordnung. backbleck und so weiter dann wie oben. was meinst du dazu thomas?


----------



## Tosch75 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

Hab heute meinen ersten Versuch gestartet. Bin echt gespannt wie es wird. Immer nur aus dem Räucherofen ist ja auch langweilig. Habe 1/3 Zucker, 2/3 Salz, getrocknete Dillspitzen, nen bischen Pfeffer und nen Lorbeerblatt genommen  in eine Frischhaltefolie gewickelt und in einer Schüssel mit einem Brett und Backsteinen beschwehrt... hoffe ich hab ales richtig gemacht und sie wird gut !


----------



## chippog (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

tosch75, sag mal, wo hast'n das rezept her? ich kenne das ganze nur mit frischem dill und zwar 0,1 liter pro kilo fisch und 0,05 liter salz plus gleich viel zucker so wie mindestens einen gehäuften teelöffel grob gemahlenen pfeffer. so die feinheiten, wie einen essloffel cognac oder ein bischen frisch geriebenen ingwer oder so tun dann nicht unbedingt not.


----------



## Tosch75 (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

Das Rezept hat mir ein Angelkollege gegeben. Das ist so ein alter verrückter Knochen, der selbst aus ner Brasse noch Delikatessen zaubern kann. Habe bei ihm schon graved Forelle gegessen .. ein Gedicht! Bei den getrockneten Dillspitzen ist der Vorteil, dass sie am Fisch haften bleiben, und man eine schöne Dillnote bekommt. Heute abend ist mein Fischlein fertig !! Werde berichten wie und ob er geschmeckt hat !


----------



## Tosch75 (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

Gestern abend war es soweit ! Abends sind noch ein paar Freunde auf ein Bier zu mir gekommen, und ich dacht mir .. jetzt ist der Zeitpunkt um sie zu probieren ! 
Habe aber erstmal nicht gesagt, dass ich sie selbst gemacht habe! die Reaktion: geil, wo hast du die denn her ... will mehr ! ! 

Ich bin selber noch hochbegeistert ! aber einen Harken an der Sache gibt´s .... der Räucherofen bleibt jetzt öfter kalt ! 

Werde das nächst mal mit frischem Dill probieren, denn der Dillgeschmack könnte ein wenig intensiver sein !


----------



## chippog (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

glückwunsch, tosch75! ist bei mir auch immer ein glücksgefühl, wenn was neues mindestens so gut schmeckt, wie ich zu hoffen gewagt habe! frischer dill ist wohl doch besser. weiterhin guten erfolg "am fisch"! chippog


----------



## Tosch75 (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

ob frischer Dill besser ist, kann ich noch nicht sagen, aber werde es auf jeden Fall ausprobieren. kann es sein, dass man davon süchtig wird ? *g* wie legt ihr den Dill denn auf`?   hackt ihr den oder komplett als bund ?


----------



## chippog (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

ne, schon hacken, je hack desto geschmack.... hier in schweden nehmen das alle. habe noch nie von getrockneten dillspitzen gehört oder gelesen. viel spass beim nächsten fang und beim " gravieren". chippog, göteborg


----------



## theactor (9. September 2006)

*Graved Mefo: UNBESCHWERT! !*

*hochhol&ergänz*

HI,

Ich habe in dem Buch "Die neue Fischküche" eine Graved-Variante gefunden, die ich unbedingt mal an meiner :l Frühjahrsmeerforelle :l ausprobieren wollte.
Und es hat super geklappt, deswegen gebe ich das hier nochmal zu Besten:

Für 500 Gr Filet sieht das Rezept (zu gleichen Teilen!!) 20gr Salz und 20 Gr Zucker vor, sowie 1 Bund (frischen!) Dill.
In die Filets werden ein paar Tropfen Cognac einmassiert. 
Leichtest pfeffern (wenn man mag). Ich habe wirklich gaaanz eben gepfeffert - im Resultat kommt der Pfeffer jedoch voll durch! 
Dann das Salz-Zuckergemisch drüber sowie den Dill.
Die Filets Kopf gegen Schwanz übereinander legen und in eine PLatte mit Rand legen (Auffangen des Sudes). Mit Frischhaltefolie abgedecken und in den Kühler.
Es wird empfohlen - wider die meisten Rezepte - die Filets *NICHT ZU BESCHWEREN* (!) weil sonst unnötig viel Fleischsaft herausgedrückt würde!
Das Ganze regelmäßig wenden.
Statt der Schalen-Version habe ich die Filets mit einem Vakuliergerät eingeschweisst - perfekte und supersaubere Lösung! #6

Vorhin habe ich sie nach 48 Stunden (m.E. reichen aber auch 24 Stunden völlig aus) verarbeitet (kurz und vorsichtig abspülen sonst ists zu salzig) - und es ist wirklich SUPERLECKER geworden!!










Guten Apptetit und Petri,
Sönke #h


----------



## chippog (10. September 2006)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

"derschauspieler" (konnte es nicht lassen, theactor) !  sagenhafte umsetzung des rezeptes in bilder!  hier in schweden hat es in der regel dickere lachsstücke, mehr salz/zucker und mehr grobkörningen pfeffer samt mehr und das hast du auch unterstrichen ne menge frischen gehackten dill. das ganze wird dann zwar einen deut zu salzig, pass allerdings blendend zu den nicht gesalzenen kartoffeln samt gravlaxsås sprich "senfmayonnaise", die wirklich prima dazu passt. einen selbstgefangenen edelfisch so zu veredeln ist mit der gelungenste abschluss eines fantastischen angelerlebnisses!  sehr gelungen auch dein tip mit dem einschweissen, welches das wenden des fisches mehr als kinderleicht macht, eben eine saubere angelegenheit! je dicker der fisch ist, desto mehr braucht er das salszuckergemisch, damit es besser eindringen kann, und desto wichtiger ist auch das belasten mit gewichten, damit er besser reifen kann. skitfiske aus göteborg! chipp


----------



## theactor (10. September 2006)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

als nicht mehr ganz neuschwede kann ich dir da nur ein kräftiges skitfiske wünschen und hoffen, dass es auch was hilf! chipp


----------



## Philip (10. September 2006)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*



			
				Tractor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe wirklich gaaanz eben gepfeffert - im Resultat kommt der Pfeffer jedoch voll durch!


 
Du musst geschroteten und nicht gemahlenen Pfeffer nehmen. Bei gemahlenem bekommst Du die Schärfe, beim geschroteten das Aroma des Pfeffers.


----------



## theactor (11. September 2006)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

HI,

good 2 know! 
Thx, Philip! 

#h


----------



## MichaelB (11. September 2006)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

Moin,

mior läuft das wasser in Sturzbächen im Munde zusammen... man könnte auch sagen: sabberte auf die Tastatur  

Die nächste MeFo wird den gleichen Weg antreten dürfen #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## chippog (11. September 2006)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

sauber, philip! hatte ich noch vergessen! wie du schreibst, geschrotet muss er sein, ob des aromas! selber nehme ich gerne grünen, sehr grob gemahlen = geschrotet, der pfeffer also! chipp


----------



## Locke (11. September 2006)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

Sieht mal wieder verdammt leggä aus! #6

Nachdem meine Meefo ein wenig zu salzig/pfeffrig gewesen ist, bin ich verdammt froh, hier eine Mengenangabe zu finden und nicht diese Halbweisheiten in "3 Teile zu 2 Teile " - Form!



			
				Moschman schrieb:
			
		

> mior läuft das wasser in Sturzbächen im Munde zusammen


Ööhm...dachte das wäre ein Dauerzustand. Sö berichtete mir über diesen Makel im hohen Alter!?  

#h

Gruss Locke


----------



## bubatz01 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

wi ist das bei dieser art der zuberitung?ist der fisch nach den 24 oder 48 h dann roh oder wie bezeichnet man das?eingelegt aber doch roh?so ganz schlau bin ich aus diesem thread nicht geworden.


----------



## Kescherdriller (11. September 2006)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

Moin Bubatz#h 

So verkehrt hast Du nicht gedacht!
Der Fisch wird durch das Salzen "gegart"(salzen war früher und heute auch noch, eine garart und diente auch der Haltbarkeit)! 

Nur sieht er(der Fisch) ,roh aus,da er nicht mit Hitze in Berührung kam!!  Okee?|kopfkrat |supergri 

@alle:

Die Graved Minellen munden auch seehr legger zu frischen Kartoffelpuffern mit einem schönem Dip;welcher aus einer normalen Soure Cereme besteht,die mit etwas Senf,Honig und Kräutern nach belieben und Menge verfeinert wid#6 

Bon Appetit!

Gruß und TL,

Kescherdriller


----------



## bubatz01 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

ok,danke für die info.und der siht dann nur roh aus aber schmeckt nicht roh?

welche fische welcher grösse eignen sich für diese art der zubereitung?


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. September 2006)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*



chippog schrieb:


> habe noch nie von getrockneten dillspitzen gehört oder gelesen.


Sag niemals nie... 

http://www.uni-graz.at/~katzer/germ/Anet_gra.html


----------



## bubatz01 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

getrockneten dill gibts in jedem laden.im gewürz regal neben dem anderem getrockneten zeugs wie peterle,oregano usw...


----------



## Kescherdriller (12. September 2006)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

@bubatz 
Na da sind dir auf jedenfall keine Grenzen gesetzt;versuchen kannst du es mit jedem Fisch,hauptsache er schmeckt danach|supergri 

Könnte es mir auch zB. mit nem Zander Vorstellen,hmm|kopfkrat :

Olivenöl(da er nich so viel Fett hat)
Salz
Pepper aus der Mühle
Bärlauch oder sogar evtl. Bärlauchpesto|kopfkrat 

Einfach mal probieren und dann Berichten!


Gruß und TL,

Kescherdriller


----------



## bubatz01 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

kann ich dazu auch portionsforellen nehmen?oder diese falschen grossen durch futter eingefärbte forellen nehmen.
zander ist bei uns recht dünn gesäht.

ich meine ja nur mal zum antesten,das pic sah vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Kescherdriller (12. September 2006)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

bubatz

Hab dir grad ne Pn Geschickt!

Gruß Kescherdriller


----------



## ollidi (12. September 2006)

*AW: Graved Mefo: UNBESCHWERT! !*



> und es ist wirklich SUPERLECKER geworden!!


Sieht ja auch superlecker aus. #6 
Aber ich habe irgendwie die Einladung zum Gravedmefoessen vermisst. :g  #h


----------



## chippog (12. September 2006)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

ja, ja, ja, dillspitzen.... natürlich gibt es getrocknete dillspitzen und obendrein habe ich mich selbstredent etwas sparsam ausgedrückt!!! also noch mal den ganzen satz: ich habe im zusammenhang von gravad lax noch nie von getrockneten dillspitzen gehört! obendrein würde ich vermuten, wenn es das dennoch geben sollte, fehlt recht viel des charakteristischen geschmackes und obendrein glaube ich, dass der fermentierprozess - was eindeutig kein garprozess ist, der fisch ist immer noch roh!!! - anders verlaufen kann als mit frischem. fermentieren ist ein zersetzen und zartmachen des (fisch)fleisches mit den zelleigenen enzymen. durch zusatz von salz, zucker und gewürzen sollen undgesunden zersetzungsprozesse verhindert werden. siehe auch matjes. durch garen werden in der regel auch ungesunde schädlinge abgetötet, was beim fermentieren nicht der fall ist. deswegen soll der fisch vor dem "grava" unbedingt mindestens 24 ehr 48 stunden vorher eingefrohren gewesen sein. portionsgrosser fisch wird in der regel ehr trocken und zu salzig. zwei, eher drei kilo mindestens sollte der fisch schon wiegen. dann hat das filet die richtige dicke. bei zirka 12 grad lasse ich den fisch ehr drei tage lang "gravan". chipps


----------



## theactor (13. September 2006)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

HI,

und wieder weitere Details dazugelernt (einfrieren...).
Danke für die Infos!!
Einzig werde ich wohl bei "Portionsgrößen" bleiben müssen - auf einen 3kg-Fisch zu warten dauert mir zu lange  :g  
Und dazu wars auch eindeutig zu lecker #6 
Aber erstmal muss überhaupt erst mal eine Mefo wieder ran... |rolleyes 

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (21. September 2006)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

Moin,

das mit dem vorher einfrieren ist ja interessant - hab ich doch mal auf eine Anfrage, ob man auch aufgetaute MeFo als Gravad zubereiten kann eine verneinende Antwort bekommen... |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## chippog (21. September 2006)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

tja, michael. beides ist mehr oder weniger richtig. graved laks (N) oder gravad lax (S) wird aus frischem lachs gemacht. ein bis zwei tage einfrieren tut der frische fast keinen abbruch hingegen den nematoden. je länger der fisch eingefrohren wird, desto weniger kann er als frisch bezeichnet werden und ich frage mich, da ich es leider nicht weiss, ob denn dann das fermentieren noch gleichermassen gelungen abläuft, wie bei frischem fisch. ich zweifele zumindest sicherheitshalber. auch fertig fermentierter, graved, gravad lachs kann eingefrohren werden. hier setze ich selber eine grenze von höchstens einem monat, ehr lieber weniger. denn ranzig wird er allemal langsam aber sicher. zufriedener? chipp


----------



## MichaelB (22. September 2006)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

Moin,

zufriedener? Hmmm...   zuminnigens weiß ich wieder etwas mehr :m 

Meine Januar-MeFo habe ich erst im Juni geräuchert, die schmeckte kein Stück ranzig oder "alt" #6 

Vor dem nächsten Ausflug an die Küste hab ich einfach frischen Dill im Haus, das war nämlich letztes mal der Grund, warum ich keinen Gravad-Versuch starten wollte.

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: setze ich also mal "frischen Dill" auf den heutigen Einkaufzettel :g


----------



## Locke (22. September 2006)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*



> P.S.: setze ich also mal "frischen Dill" auf den heutigen Einkaufzettel



Ha ha....da ist aber jemand optimistisch! :q
Ich drücke alle Daumen, Master MB! #6

Gruss Locke


----------



## chippog (23. September 2006)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> zufriedener? Hmmm...   zuminnigens weiß ich wieder etwas mehr :m


nun wollte ich nicht gleich philosophisch werde und meine eigentlich nur in genau diesem punkt zufriedener.



MichaelB schrieb:


> Meine Januar-MeFo habe ich erst im Juni geräuchert, die schmeckte kein Stück ranzig oder "alt" #6


 geräuchert ist nun mal die methode der wahl, wenn der fisch nicht mehr ganz perfekt frisch ist... so gesehen ein guter und sicher auch leckerer griff!



MichaelB schrieb:


> Vor dem nächsten Ausflug an die Küste hab ich einfach frischen Dill im Haus, das war nämlich letztes mal der Grund, warum ich keinen Gravad-Versuch starten wollte.
> 
> Gruß
> Michael
> ...


 kann mich da nur locke anschliessen! en kräftiges skitfiske, so dass der dill nicht zu alt wird! chipp


----------



## theactor (23. September 2006)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

HI,

bislang wird der Dill wohl eher Rührei zugeführt werden müssen was ich so höre...  

@chipp: gut vakumierter Fisch hält aber tiefgefroren tatsächlich etwas länger "frisch", oder?!

|wavey:


----------



## chippog (23. September 2006)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*



theactor schrieb:


> @chipp: gut vakumierter Fisch hält aber tiefgefroren tatsächlich etwas länger "frisch", oder?!


ein dickes lob für die anführungszeichen um frisch herum! das thema ist nicht nur für mich etwas zu komplex. aber wenn wir mal davon ausgehen, dass gut eingeschweisst gleichzusetzen ist mit weniger sauerstoff, weniger oxidierten fettsäuren und damit weniger "ranz", kann ich dir bedingt recht geben. leider sind die verhältnisse aber nicht ganz so einfach, so dass nicht nur in diesem falle sondern grundsätzlich mit lebensmitteln und ganz besonders mit fisch - da viele gesunde ungesättigte fettsäuren - gilt, je kürzer im gefrierer, desto bessere qualität, desto gesünder und desto besserer geschmack! also mein tipp, esst lieber öfter fisch und vor allem geht lieber öfter angeln   chipp


----------



## Acipenser (24. September 2006)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

nur 2 Bemerkungen am Rande:
es gibt neben dem frischen und dem getrockneten auch tiefgefrorenen Dill und andere Kräuter. Die ziehe ich dem getrockneten Kram eindeutig vor, wenn ich keine frischen bekomme. Wäre auch eine Alternative fürs "gravieren".

Und anstatt Kartoffelpuffer oder Rösti schlage ich vor, einmal Buchweizenpfannkuchen (Blinis) zu versuchen mit Schmand oder Creme Fraiche bzw. Creme Double. In Schweden und Norwegen Römme.

Da bekomme ich doch glatt Appetit auf ein kleines Nachtmahl.

Mahlzeit


----------



## theactor (24. September 2006)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*

HI,



> also mein tipp, esst lieber öfter fisch und vor allem geht lieber öfter angeln


 
#6 Beste Zusammenfassung!  #6


----------



## Fröya (24. September 2006)

*AW: Graved Mefo: brauche schnell ein paar Tipps!*



Acipenser schrieb:


> Und anstatt Kartoffelpuffer oder Rösti schlage ich vor, einmal Buchweizenpfannkuchen (Blinis) zu versuchen mit Schmand oder Creme Fraiche bzw. Creme Double. In Schweden und Norwegen Römme.


 
Blinis sind unschlagbar - da stimm ich dir zu.
Statt der Creme Fraiche, Sauerrahm oder Rømme schmeckt auch geschlagene Sahne mit Salz, Peffer und Meerrettich sehr gut.

Auch eine eine Senf-Honig-Dill-Soße passt!


----------

